# The quest to be my best



## SuperFlex (Jul 22, 2006)

It begins...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 22, 2006)

Today kickstarted being consistant in and out of the gym again... Hopefully I'll finally move towards my full potential. I'm not after quanity as much as quality however...

Todays workout:

Abs
1) 3 sets of a superset using decline sit-ups and machine side twist

Delts
1) 3 light sets of machine side laterals for 15 reps each
2) Reverse pec-dec for 2 sets of 15 reps

Chest
1) 3 sets of Smith machine presses for 20,15,15
2) 2 sets of pec-dec for 15 reps

Biceps
1) 3 sets of dumbbell curls for 10 reps each
2) 2 sets of standing dumbbell concentration curls for 10 reps each

I'm just now able to spend the time needed to be my best. I haven't trained with any consistency for awhile now. Which is the reason I'm starting off slow and light. My workouts will change and step up in intensity quickly...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 22, 2006)

Thankfully with the genetics I was given I'm still one of the more muscular guys in the gym. With consistant training the sky has no limits for me... I hate feeling weak however, but it's amazing how quickly muscle memory kicks into full gear.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 22, 2006)

I currently weigh 282lbs. Down 3lbs. in as many days... I'm looking to get to 245lbs. At that weight I will look outstanding! I hope to be there in less than a year. More like 6-7 months...


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 22, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> I currently weigh 282lbs. Down 3lbs. in as many days... I'm looking to get to 245lbs. At that weight I will look outstanding! I hope to be there in less than a year. More like 6-7 months...




How tall are you?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 22, 2006)

Good luck man, and you'll definitely get there, no questions asked.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 22, 2006)

MJH said:
			
		

> Good luck man, and you'll definitely get there, no questions asked.


 
Much love MJH...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 22, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> How tall are you?


 
I'm 5'11. At 245lbs. I'll be well defined. I look like I'm 250lbs. now but I'm not. I've never had a bodyfat measurement...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 24, 2006)

*Todays workout*

Abs:
1) Superset decline sit-ups with side crunches on the hyperextension bench. 3 sets to failure

Quads:
1) Leg extensions for 3 light warm-up sets of 20 reps.
2) Squats for 4 sets of 10-12 reps

Hamstrings:
1) Lying leg curls for 4 sets of 10-15 reps

Calves:
1) Machine calf presses for 4 sets of 15-20 reps


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 24, 2006)

So what happend to you over the last year and a half?

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=845388&postcount=24


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 24, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> So what happend to you over the last year and a half?
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=845388&postcount=24


 
Thanks for the motivation! I like that...


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 24, 2006)

no really how did you gain so much weight?

Sedentary lifestlye?


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 25, 2006)

Back
1) Lat pulldowns for 4 sets of 10-12 reps
2) Cable rows for 3 sets of 10-12 reps
3) Hyperextensions for 3 sets of 15 reps

Triceps
1) Lying ez-bar french presses for 3 sets of 10-12 reps
2) Rope pushdowns for 2 sets of 12-15 reps

Abs
1) Machine crunches for 3 sets of max reps
2) Machine twist for 3 sets of 15-20 reps


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 27, 2006)

Trained at home today...

Chest
1) Benches for 4 sets of 10-12 reps
2) DB bench presses for 3 sets of 12 reps

Biceps
1) DB curls for 4 sets of 10-12 reps

Abs
1) Body crunches for 4 sets of 25 reps


----------



## kenwood (Jul 28, 2006)

good luck bro  ....how about posting weight? i mean like what your doing?


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 28, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> good luck bro  ....how about posting weight? i mean like what your doing?


 
Thanks Kenwood. Same to you my friend... 

I'd post weights, but there's simply not enough space to write them out...  

I'm training pretty light right now.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 31, 2006)

*1 year goals from 7/25/06:

weight - 230lbs.*
*arms - 19"*
*legs - 31"*
*chest - 52"*
*calves - 19"*
*waist - 32"*


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 31, 2006)

I won't be training for at least another week. I'm beginning a body cleanse and as suggested I'm not going to exert myself until it's complete...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 1, 2006)

*Delts*
1) 3 light supersets of side laterals and rotator cuffs

*Chest*
1) Bench for 4 sets of 8-12
2) Pec-dec for 3 sets of 12
3) Machine chest press for 3 sets of 10-12
4) Low pulley cable flyes

*Biceps*
1) DB curls for 3 sets of 10-12
2) Machine preacher curls for 2 sets of 10 -12


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 1, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> I won't be training for at least another week. I'm beginning a body cleanse and as suggested I'm not going to exert myself until it's complete...


 
Pushed it back a week...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 1, 2006)

My training is about to change quite a bit...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 4, 2006)

*8/3/06*

Quads
Leg extensions for 3 sets of 15-20
Squats for 4 sets of 10
Leg extensions fo 3 sets of 15

Hams
Lying leg curls

Calves
Machine calf presses

Abs
Decline sit-ups for 3 sets


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 4, 2006)

Back
Lat pulldowns for 4 sets of 10
Hammer strength high rows for 3 sets of 10
Cybex reverse grip machine rows for 3 sets of 10
Hyperextensions for 3 sets of 15

Triceps
Cybex machine extensions


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 5, 2006)

I just ordered two speed training programs. I plan on designing my workouts around them...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 7, 2006)

Body cleansing for 1 week...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 8, 2006)

Well 2 days into my body cleanse and I'm running low on poop...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 14, 2006)

First day back from the cleanse... Lost 8lbs. and feel better. My body doesn't seem to want as much food either.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 14, 2006)

Chest

DB presses for 4 sets of 10
Mid cable flyes for 3 sets of 12
Machine presses for 2 sets of 12
Low cable flyes for 2 sets of 10

20 minutes on the treadmill...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 15, 2006)

Here's my split for the next month. After a month I'll be stepping into a specialized program designed for athletics and speed. Please follow along if you'd like to learn... 

Training will be interupted by continued body cleanses. I hope to complete 4-6 within the next year. 2 a year after that...

1) chest, cardio
2) back, abs
3) upper legs, cardio
4) rest day - maybe cardio
5) delts, cardio
6) arms, abs
7) rest day - maybe cardio


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 15, 2006)

*Current supplement routine*

I just started this. It should last about 2 months...

Morning:
Greens tablets
1 Prosource GTX tab(green tea tabs)
2 Prolab Cuts II
1 Universal Animal Pak
1 Twinlab Tribulus
ISS Reseach meal replacement powder
1 IronMagLabs Essence (EFA's)

Before training:
1 GTX
2 Cuts II
1 tribulus
3 IronMagLabs CEE
1 scoop of ProtaQuest Whey (whey protein mix)

After training:
3 CEE
2 scoops of Prosource NytroWhey (whey isolate)
joint support supp.
1 Essence
1 tribulus
1 GTX

With dinner:
1 Essence
fiber supp.

Before bed:
1 scoop of ProtaQuest
2 Cuts II

This is more than I plan to take in the future... I'm just going to use supps I've had sitting around. Bought a bunch because not long ago I intended to start getting HUGE. Not my intentions now... I'm after simply bettering my appearance. 

All I'll take after this is gone is a whey protein, joint fuel, EFA's, and a natural antioxidant supplement...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 15, 2006)

*Todays workout...*

Back

4 sets of Hammer strength high row for 10
3 sets of HS low rows
3 sets of cable rows
3 sets of hyperextensions

Abs

3 sets of decline situps for 30
3 sets of side crunches for 15


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 16, 2006)

Quads
3 sets of leg extensions for 15-20
3 sets of leg presses for 12 reps
3 sets of squats for 10
2 sets on the but blaster for 12(that baby was firm )

Hams
4 sets of lying leg curls for 10-12

Calves
4 sets of machine presses for 20-12(after each set do standing raises without weight)


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 17, 2006)

cardio...


----------



## fufu (Aug 17, 2006)

Why don't you record your #'s? Don't you want to have a way to gauge your progress? Or do you not care about strength and just lift for size?


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 17, 2006)

fufu said:


> Why don't you record your #'s? Don't you want to have a way to gauge your progress? Or do you not care about strength and just lift for size?


 
Na, I'm not after size anymore. I'd like a little more, but I won't have to train for size to attain it. All I'm after now is better conditioning and athletic quickness. I'm looking forward to specialized training... I'll post the speed routines here if you happen to be interested. May be a month or two before the speed training begins though. I'm focusing on fat loss right now.

As far as not posting weights, I just don't care to. It's a pride thing to be honest... I'm the kind of guy who has high expectations, yet likes to remain under the radar for the most part. If I do a strength program I'll post weights to show results. They're currently nothing special anyway man.


----------



## fufu (Aug 17, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Na, I'm not after size anymore. I'd like a little more, but I won't have to train for size to attain it. All I'm after now is better conditioning and athletic quickness. I'm looking forward to specialized training... I'll post the speed routines here if you happen to be interested. May be a month or two before the speed training begins though. I'm focusing on fat loss right now.
> 
> As far as not posting weights, I just don't care to. It's a pride thing to be honest... I'm the kind of guy who has high expectations, yet likes to remain under the radar for the most part. If I do a strength program I'll post weights to show results. They're currently nothing special anyway man.



I bet they're very special.  

hehe. Have you decided on a speed routine?


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 17, 2006)

fufu said:


> I bet they're very special.
> 
> hehe. Have you decided on a speed routine?


 
Not yet. I just bought two books so I'll be designing it around their suggestions. My goal is a 4.4 or better 40...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 18, 2006)

Delts

2 sets of cable side laterals for 10
2 sets of machine side laterals for 12-10(fufu I use the entire machine plus additional weights...  )
3 sets of machine shoulder presses(I face the machine)
3 tri-sets of DB side, front, and rear laterals for 3 sets of 10 reps each

Abs

3 sets of decline situps for 30
3 sets of machine side twist for 15 reps each side


----------



## fufu (Aug 19, 2006)

You're the man!

Don't your shoulders ever bother you from all that direct work?


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 19, 2006)

fufu said:


> You're the man!
> 
> Don't your shoulders ever bother you from all that direct work?


 
You are as well fufu!

Possibly my best bodypart...although they are all truly amazing...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 19, 2006)

Triceps

4 sets of french presses for 12-15 reps(I was stronger than I expected which resulted in high reps)
3 sets of reverse grip machine presses on the cybex chest press for 12-8
3 sets a rope pushdowns for 20
*I will certainly go heavier next workout

Biceps

4 sets of DB curls for 10 reps 
3 sets of bent standing DB concentration curls for 10 reps


----------



## fufu (Aug 19, 2006)

Is a french press when you use a close grip and press from the neck rather than the chest/upper abdominals?


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 19, 2006)

fufu said:


> Is a french press when you use a close grip and press from the neck rather than the chest/upper abdominals?


 

It's just another name for skull crushers. Basically it's when you're laying on your back with your arms straight out in front of you holding the bar. Without moving your elbows, as little as possible anyway, bring the bar down behind or to your forehead. I'm working toward doing these with 190lbs. including the collars.


----------



## fufu (Aug 19, 2006)

damn, 190 lbs? That's alot I must say. I've never done skull crushers in my life, I keep meaning to try them.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 19, 2006)

fufu said:


> damn, 190 lbs? That's alot I must say. I've never done skull crushers in my life, I keep meaning to try them.


 
It's the bench press of tricep training imo... You should start.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 21, 2006)

*Speed and agility training...*

The program suggest using bands, but a low cable pulley will work just as good imo. Use an attachment which allows you to rope your ankle for each exercise.

*Days 1,3,5:*
*Exercise 1/Hamstrings* - Load a weight that is between 60-70% your one rep max. Once you've strapped your ankle and your facing the pulley, take a step back. Simply curl your leg up until you're about 65 degrees(or have max pressure on your hams) and hold for 10 seconds. After a few weeks hold it for 15secs. Without rest switch legs and repeat. Perform this set 3x without rest. Right,left,right,left,right,left... 

*Exercise 2/Thigh extensors* - Do everything as exactly described above for hamstrings. Again face the pulley... Simply stand square to the machine(as with every exercise) and move your working leg straight back. Basically you're keeping your leg straight and moving your working leg behind you.

*Days 2,4,6:*
*Exercise 1/Quads* - Same set-up/method as hams(applies to each exercise!) This time face away from the pulley. Rope your working leg and lift your leg about 12 inches. Now extend your leg until your shin is straight up and down. As with every exercise hold it for 10-15 secs. Without rest use both legs 3x...

*Exercise 2/Adductors* - Same method and holds... Now stand with the pulley at your side. Rope the leg nearest the pulley and cross it past your standing leg. Hold and perform 3 sets with each leg.

*Exercise 3/Abductors* - Same everything as exercise 2. Only difference is you rope the far leg(furthest from the pulley) and push it out to the side away from the standing leg. Hold 10-15 secs and do 3 sets for each leg without rest.

*Day 7:*
*Rest! *


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 21, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> It's the bench press of tricep training imo... You should start.




Skull Crushers are really not that great of an exercise with alot of weight... very hard on the elbows.  Oh and the bench press for Tris, would be a close grip bench press


----------



## fufu (Aug 21, 2006)

So, is this all you are going to do? Or are you going to do "assistance" work, like your normal stuff afterwards?


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 21, 2006)

fufu said:


> So, is this all you are going to do? Or are you going to do "assistance" work, like your normal stuff afterwards?


 

That program feels to be lacking. They don't even suggest practicing the sport. I'll be getting my money back no doubt... However I will use what they've suggested and improve upon it. I'm still going to workout, absolutely.


----------



## fufu (Aug 21, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> That program feels to be lacking. They don't even suggest practicing the sport. I'll be getting my money back no doubt... However I will use what they've suggested and improve upon it. I'm still going to workout, absolutely.



lawl, I personally thought it looked a little amiss, but I'm no routine expert.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 21, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, I personally thought it looked a little amiss, but I'm no routine expert.


 
Yeah man. I wasn't happy... I'm still going to do it until I find a *real *program...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 21, 2006)

Speed work

Hamstrings - Load a weight that is between 60-70% your one rep max. Once you've strapped your ankle and your facing the pulley, take a step back. Simply curl your leg up until you're about 65 degrees(or have max pressure on your hams) and hold for 10 seconds. After a few weeks hold it for 15secs. Without rest switch legs and repeat. Perform this set 3x without rest. Right,left,right,left,right,left... 

Thigh extensors - Do everything as exactly described above for hamstrings. Again face the pulley... Simply stand square to the machine(as with every exercise) and move your working leg straight back. Basically you're keeping your leg straight and moving your working leg behind you.

Chest

3 sets of bench presses for 10,5,2 (on final set I did a dropset for 5 more reps) Gotta get my training weight back up!
3 sets of pec-dec flyes for 12
3 sets of static holds for 15 secs each
2 sets of 1/4 speed reps on the chest press machine

I couldn't do the routine I wanted to because the gym so too busy. I'll be switching gym times...

Abs

3 sets of decline sit-ups for 30 reps each
3 sets of machine side twist for 15 reps each side per set


----------



## fufu (Aug 21, 2006)

I hate having the gym crowd dictate my workouts. Damn them!


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 21, 2006)

fufu said:


> I hate having the gym crowd dictate my workouts. Damn them!


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 22, 2006)

Back

4 sets of barbell rows for 10-8
3 sets of independant arm cable rows for 10
3 sets of hammer strength high rows for 10
3 sets of hyperextensions for 15

Speed work

Quads - Same set-up/method as hams(applies to each exercise!) This time face away from the pulley. Rope your working leg and lift your leg about 12 inches. Now extend your leg until your shin is straight up and down. As with every exercise hold it for 10-15 secs. Without rest use both legs 3x...

Adductors - Same method and holds... Now stand with the pulley at your side. Rope the leg nearest the pulley and cross it past your standing leg. Hold and perform 3 sets with each leg.

Abductors - Same everything as exercise 2. Only difference is you rope the far leg(furthest from the pulley) and push it out to the side away from the standing leg. Hold 10-15 secs and do 3 sets for each leg without rest.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 23, 2006)

Speed work

Hamstrings - Load a weight that is between 60-70% your one rep max. Once you've strapped your ankle and your facing the pulley, take a step back. Simply curl your leg up until you're about 65 degrees(or have max pressure on your hams) and hold for 10 seconds. After a few weeks hold it for 15secs. Without rest switch legs and repeat. Perform this set 3x without rest. Right,left,right,left,right,left... 

Thigh extensors - Do everything as exactly described above for hamstrings. Again face the pulley... Simply stand square to the machine(as with every exercise) and move your working leg straight back. Basically you're keeping your leg straight and moving your working leg behind you.

Quads

3 sets of leg extension for 15
3 sets of squats for 10
3 sets of machine presses for 25
2 sets of butt blasters  for 15

Hams

3 sets of seated leg curls for 12-15

*I'm not blasting legs because of daily leg training and cardio...*


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2006)

So you are doing a pre-exaust shindig with the knee extensions? lawl, butt blasters.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 23, 2006)

fufu said:


> So you are doing a pre-exaust shindig with the knee extensions? lawl, butt blasters.


 
Pre-exhasut is cool. Especially when you squat a truck. I just do it for a good knee warm-up however. No trucks in my routine. My ass is already thick and meaty , so I figure I'll go for the muscle butt record...  I want 20" butt cheeks!


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 24, 2006)

Calves

4 sets of machine presses 15-20
4 sets of seated calf raises for 15(after each set do standing calf raises with weight)

Speed work

Quads - Same set-up/method as hams(applies to each exercise!) This time face away from the pulley. Rope your working leg and lift your leg about 12 inches. Now extend your leg until your shin is straight up and down. As with every exercise hold it for 10-15 secs. Without rest use both legs 3x...

Adductors - Same method and holds... Now stand with the pulley at your side. Rope the leg nearest the pulley and cross it past your standing leg. Hold and perform 3 sets with each leg.

Abductors - Same everything as exercise 2. Only difference is you rope the far leg(furthest from the pulley) and push it out to the side away from the standing leg. Hold 10-15 secs and do 3 sets for each leg without rest.

Abs
3 sets of decline sit-ups for 30
3 sets of side crunches for 15


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 25, 2006)

Delts

3 giants sets of side, front, rear laterals, and rotator cuffs for 10-15
4 sets of hammer strength shoulder presses for 8-15

Speed work

Hamstrings - Load a weight that is between 60-70% your one rep max. Once you've strapped your ankle and your facing the pulley, take a step back. Simply curl your leg up until you're about 65 degrees(or have max pressure on your hams) and hold for 10 seconds. After a few weeks hold it for 15secs. Without rest switch legs and repeat. Perform this set 3x without rest. Right,left,right,left,right,left... 

Thigh extensors - Do everything as exactly described above for hamstrings. Again face the pulley... Simply stand square to the machine(as with every exercise) and move your working leg straight back. Basically you're keeping your leg straight and moving your working leg behind you.


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2006)

Any luck finding a new program?


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 26, 2006)

fufu said:


> Any luck finding a new program?


 
I'm going to order Chris Carters program. I know he's into running my fat ass off... I'll post the routine for you bro.


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2006)

Okie dokie,


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 28, 2006)

Chest

4 sets of bench presses for 12,8,5,12(added 10lbs. over last week and got 3 more reps... )
3 sets of pec dec flyes for 15-10

Abs

3 sets of decline sit-ups/crunches
3 sets of machine side twist


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 29, 2006)

Back

4 sets of lat pulldowns for 10-8
3 sets of cable rows for 12-10
4 sets of machine back extensions for 15


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 6, 2006)

Chest

10 sets of bench presses for 10 reps each set


----------



## DOMS (Sep 6, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Chest
> 
> 10 sets of bench presses for 10 reps each set



What kind of routine is this?


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 6, 2006)

DOMS said:


> What kind of routine is this?


 
I call it, "Pamela...". It's for those who want big titties. Or pecs in our case.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 7, 2006)

Do you work your legs, back, or anything else?


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 7, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Do you work your legs, back, or anything else?


 
Of course. I call those, "I wanna bang a girl like Pamela"... Disease free and with a much tighter pussy of course.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 7, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> Chest
> 
> 10 sets of bench presses for 10 reps each set


 
Typed this ahead of time. Here what I ended up doing at 4am... 

Chest
4 sets of DB presses for 15

Abs
3 sets of body crunches


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 7, 2006)

Chest
4 sets of bench for 10
3 sets of pec dec for 12
2 sets of fast twitch partial reps on the chest press machine

Back
4 sets of cable pulldowns for 10
3 sets of machine rows for 10-12
3 sets of machine high row pulldowns for 10
3 sets of hypers


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 11, 2006)

Chest
warm-up chest on bench and rotator cuffs as always
4 sets of bench press for 3-9 reps
3 sets of cable flyes for 12
3 supersets
a) Incline machine presses for 10-12
b) low cable flyes for 10-12

Abs
3 sets of decline sit-ups for 30
3 sets of side crunches for 15


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 12, 2006)

Back
4 sets of lat pulldowns for 10-12
4 sets of reverse-grip barbell rows for 10-12
3 sets of v-bar cable rows for 10-12
3 sets of hyperextensions for 15


----------



## fufu (Sep 12, 2006)

What is your diet looking like?


----------



## MyK (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 12, 2006)

fufu said:


> What is your diet looking like?


 
It consist solely of fish, vegetables, and wheat bread. I take protein with 1% milk and drink about a gallon of water a day. 

I haven't made an effort to do cardio however. I've been training with weights 6x a week and when my workouts are done I'm ready to go. Next week I'm switching it up to a 3x a week fullbody rountine. That gives me no excuses not to do cardio at least 3x a week as well... I hope to be at least 30lbs. lighter by spring.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 12, 2006)

MyK said:


>


 

Stop gayin up my journal ya damned Canadian...


----------

